# American Moving to Portugal



## martyne

Hello!

I've recently received a job offer to work in Portugal for 2-3 years, and was wondering if there are any other Americans on the forums that could give me their perspective/experience moving. Some things about me, and then some prompts.

Me:
28, single, white, don't know portugese (but would get language lessons), would live in Lisbon

Prompts:
Could you rate/describe your experience in Portugal? Good/bad? Was there a turning point?
How challenging is it to build a network of friends coming in w/o Portuguese or any contacts? Any suggestions - like groups/communities to try to plug into?
Americans vs. Portuguese - what would you say are the biggest general differnces in personality and work style I should anticipate and work to bridge?
Any recommendations on where to live in Lisbon?

Thanks!


----------



## Space

I'm sorry to leech off your thread, but I am also trying to move to Portugal for an extended amount of time. Being very young and not very knowledgeable on the subject, I've got a few questions, also. 

22, single, white. 

I intend to take language courses for 6 months when I first move, and am aware a tourist visa will take care of me for the six months I am taking the courses. I will have a place to stay for those six months, but I am wondering if I can obtain a work and student visa in country while I am taking the courses, as I would like to go to uni in Portugal, and need to pay for it some how. If not, how do I go about obtaining the visas before I move? I will be leaving in November of this year. I understand I need to contact the consulate, but what questions do I ask?

I will also be in Lisbon, and have many of the same questions as marty.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Space said:


> I'm sorry to leech off your thread, but I am also trying to move to Portugal for an extended amount of time. Being very young and not very knowledgeable on the subject, I've got a few questions, also.
> 
> 22, single, white.
> 
> I intend to take language courses for 6 months when I first move, and am aware a tourist visa will take care of me for the six months I am taking the courses. I will have a place to stay for those six months, but I am wondering if I can obtain a work and student visa in country while I am taking the courses, as I would like to go to uni in Portugal, and need to pay for it some how. If not, how do I go about obtaining the visas before I move? I will be leaving in November of this year. I understand I need to contact the consulate, but what questions do I ask?
> 
> I will also be in Lisbon, and have many of the same questions as marty.


May i welcome you both Space and Martyne

I hope that you both get the help and information that you need and that all goes well for you both. 

I do have a problem if i introduce myself i am 61 and male. Why do you have to say you are white? does my or your Ethnicity matter.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

It might be an American thing Peter. Name/Age/race :confused2:

I do agree that sort of presentation will not open many "doors" in Europe


----------



## yorkshire lass

I have a question, why are you only asking for experiences from other americans, any non portuguese who comes to live here will generally have the same experiences for integration into the communities, with or without the language. For myself. A positive attitude is the main ingredient and the rest will follow.


----------



## John999

Americans need visas and other paper work, which the Europeans don't have to worry about.
And probably they think that been White will give them an advantage
:confused2:


----------



## Space

I don't think skin colour has anything to do with it, but I'm leeching off marty's thread, so I'm just throwing up the same type of information he did.

Back to the topic at hand, does anyone have any helpful information to help with our questions? I'm more interested in anybody's experiences with moving into the country for extended periods of time. Being American, that means I will have more paperwork to fill out for visas; and with my intent to work and go to school hopefully, I might have more paperwork and hoops to jump through than some people.


----------



## John999

So the best place to get that info will be the Portuguese consulate. Take your situation down to them and they will tell you exactly what you need to do, and if you are liable to do it or not. Every case is different, if you can access the Portuguese consulate, i don't understand what you are waiting for to give them a call. No one can elucidate you better then them


----------



## yorkshire lass

John999 is correct in what he says but you could also try this, which is like accessing local knowlege

As far as I know there is a ladies club, essentially american in Cascais (which is part of Lisbon). Ladies clubs are always good places for accessing information, and they are usually good networkers. I haven't checked them out myself, don't live in that area, however they will almost certainly have a website and some contact information. 

good luck


----------



## Bubbles67

Ladies clubs are normally just THAT..ladies...

Do we know if 'Space' is male or female...it might change things.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Space said:


> I don't think skin colour has anything to do with it, but I'm leeching off marty's thread, so I'm just throwing up the same type of information he did.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, does anyone have any helpful information to help with our questions? I'm more interested in anybody's experiences with moving into the country for extended periods of time. Being American, that means I will have more paperwork to fill out for visas; and with my intent to work and go to school hopefully, I might have more paperwork and hoops to jump through than some people.


Hi Space

There are a number of fellow country people on this Forum please understand that they may take a little time before they are on the Forum again. I am sure that they will be able to help.

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Itoldacooljoke

Just curious, did you guys end up moving to Portugal or not?


----------



## kingrulzuk

Maybe instead of saying white if they had said male or female
I think now it would help with this ladies club 

but its fun to read


----------



## Mneme

I've noticed a lot of people saying they are white while introducing themselves as potential newcomers to Portugal on this and other forums. I don't quite get it. It's certainly not something I've felt compelled to do... 

Anyway sorry to jump on the 'white' thing. I just really want to know why people keep doing this. 

I'm moving to Portugal from the US in about a month. Well. I'm hoping to. There's a lot of paperwork and I'm just hoping I've gotten the right info to make it happen. But I'm marrying a Portuguese man so it's different than OP's reasons. 

I'm pretty excited about it. And not just cause I get to be with my honey again. <3

Maybe when I get there I'll have more to add to the discussion.


----------



## Mneme

Space said:


> am aware a tourist visa will take care of me for the six months I am taking the courses. I will have a place to stay for those six months, but I am wondering if I can obtain a work and student visa in country while I am taking the courses, as I would like to go to uni in Portugal, and need to pay for it some how.


A tourist visa lasts 3 months. Or more particularly 90 days. A residential visa which requires you to apply six months in advance is for 6 months. The application is on the SEF website. Have you been there?

One thing I can tell you is you cannot just blindly leap into Portugal. You really need to do a lot of research before you leave. Not to scare you. It's just reality. Now, if you meant 'residential visa' instead of 'tourist visa' AKA visa waiver AKA Schengen visa I apologize. But a tourist visa is for 90 days.


----------



## Mneme

John999 said:


> And probably they think that been White will give them an advantage
> :confused2:


Gah I should have replied to all of these things at once. Excuse my triple post. 

BUT. No we don't. It makes me sad that the rest of the world sees us this way. I'm not offended because I know very well how some of my fellow country-people come off. I just had to say, I doubt that he thinks it will give him an advantage. It probably comes from a place of insecurity- maybe he's worried he'll stick out like a sore thumb. I have a friend who works in Japan and she's 6'3, blonde... amazonian. And she does stick out and it gets mentioned a lot! Maybe he's worried about something like that. I doubt he thinks it makes him superior.


----------

